# 1997 Altima SSS Project [updated]



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Some of you have prolly seen these pics but they are the newest I have. Here's a few awesome 2004 NE Nissan Meet and just driving around pics. Some pics I took, others my friends took when I wasn't looking. This is where I am at on my 97 Altima GXE.





















































More things to come. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice and clean :thumbup: . Those SE-R rims looks great on the car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nice, i especially like all the cardboard boxes in the trunk


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

psulemon said:


> nice, i especially like all the cardboard boxes in the trunk




Those are the Nissan-boxes-o-goodies. Nissan parts stuff that I was trying to sell at the meet.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

are those JDM tail lights?


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Naw, they are off of a 93 Altima. I have the clear ones back in as the 93's leaked pretty bad.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Will the rim's on your Altima fit a B13 Sentra? They looked like they were 4 bolt but are they 4x100mm i was told to look for, nice car by the way!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

new94 said:


> Will the rim's on your Altima fit a B13 Sentra? They looked like they were 4 bolt but are they 4x100mm i was told to look for, nice car by the way!


no, they wont fit a B13

and the ride looks nice


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Not sure if they will fit a b13. Those are off of a SpecV.


----------

